# Dudas sobre FIBRA OPTICA (teoria)



## jorgeangeles (Jul 6, 2006)

Hola, si a ti que te tomaste la molestia de leer esto, ojala me puedas ayudar   

Necesito toda la información posible acerca de:

¿Cual es la procedencia y la manera en como se mide el indice de refraccion?

He estado buscando algo de información en la red, pero la mayoria son empresas, venta y caracteristicas de sus productos (monomodo, multimodo, que si estan hechas de vidrio y plastico, solo de vidrio, solo de plastico), paginas personales donde explican que es la fibra optica, pero nada que me ayude con mi problema.   

Ojala me puedas ayudar, te lo agradecere.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jul 6, 2006)

jorgeangeles dijo:
			
		

> Hola, si a ti que te tomaste la molestia de leer esto, ojala me puedas ayudar
> 
> Necesito toda la información posible acerca de:
> 
> ...



Hola, busque en wikipedia reflección y refracción o en monografías.com

Saludos


----------



## jorgeangeles (Jul 10, 2006)

Es buena idea eso de biscar en wikipedia o en monografias, pero la verdad es que ando buscando algo que tenga mayor nivel, es para salvar mi pellejo en una materia que se llama "fibra optica" y la verdad es que lo que he encontado en esas paginas no ayuda en mucho.

Te mando las paginas que he estado checando y aun asi necesito algo con mayor nivel:

http://www.yio.com.ar/fo/indiceref.html

http://www.textoscientificos.com/redes/fibraoptica/propiedades

http://www.textoscientificos.com/redes/fibraoptica/propagacion
http://mazinger.sisib.uchile.cl/rep...s_y_farmaceuticas/apquim-an-instr-7/c21c.html

http://teleformacion.edu.aytolacoru...va/OptGeometrica/reflex_Refrac/Refraccion.htm

Ojala me puedas ayudar.

Gracias y recuerda......


----------



## okcomputer (Ago 17, 2006)

hola jorgeangeles, No estoy seguro si esto te sirve o no, sin embargo fueron los apuntes de clase y material de apoyo de mi curso de sistemas de transmisión. Se que tengo mas información de cuando hice el curso de fibra pero no logro encontrarla , de todos modos necesito saber como enviartela ya que no he podido adjuntarlo por que es un archivo un poco grande, se trata de un capitulo de un libro de fibra escaneado ......


saludos


----------



## romnyd (Sep 26, 2006)

indice de refraccion

n = c / v   formula

n= valor adimensional
c= la velocidad de la luz en el vacío
v= velocidad de la luz en el medio cuyo índice se calcula (agua, vidrio, etc.).

saludos...!


----------



## Jose71 (May 24, 2011)

Hola , puedes encontra informacion en esta direccion:

http://www.diazdesantos.es/wwwdat/pdf/SP0410003811.pdf

Saludos.
JL.




jorgeangeles dijo:


> Hola, si a ti que te tomaste la molestia de leer esto, ojala me puedas ayudar
> 
> Necesito toda la información posible acerca de:
> 
> ...


----------

